# Guns on a boat.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

The law reads: "Firearm Restrictions
(ORC 1547.69)
Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel or shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.

No person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.

This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a United States Coast Guard approved distress signaling device when the device is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devices shall only be loaded immediately prior to discharging a legal signal of distress.

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section."

I'm planning a "hunt and fish".. Going after some squirrels and crappie and planning on taking my .22 rifle in the boat. So as long as I'm planning on hunting at some point that day, it's legal? Or I have to hit the water, and head to the hunt? No time for fishing? Not keen about leaving the rifle in my vehicle unattended. Anyone familiar with how this is enforced? Thank you


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just leave it unloaded while you are fishing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just keep it unloaded and in a storage case and you'll be fine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no problem doing a cast n blast. just use good sense as stated above


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Watch where you are hunting. You may be on a public waterway and obeying all the laws but if that squirrel drops on private property you are now trespassing.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

the law is very similar to transporting a firearm in your vehicle ,atv/utv.it must be cased while vehicle is in motion.once the boat has stopped and anchored or is under a drift you can load and hunt from your boat.except your vehicle,atv/utv you must exit or be off of before loading and shooting.


----------

